# Neuer 80iger Blue Marlin Stand up Weltrekord!



## Sailfisch (4. Februar 2007)

Einen neuen Weltrekord konnte wohl der deutsche Stephan Kreupl am 80iger Gerät aufstellen. Der Fisch wog 561,5 Kg = 1238 lbs und konnte nach 40 Minuten Drill gelandet werden. 
Gefangen wurde der Blue Marlin am 31.01.2007 vor Rodrigues Island.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Fänger! #6 #6 #6


----------



## Torsk1 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neuer 80iger Blue Marlin Stand up Weltrekord!*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch an den Fänger! #6 #6 #6


 
Das wünsch ihm auch!
Wat ein Riesenfisch|uhoh:


----------



## Fleischpeitsche (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neuer 80iger Blue Marlin Stand up Weltrekord!*

boa,
nice fish und respekt dem fänger|schild-g
und dann noch das ganze stand up.... hammer^^


----------



## KirstenS (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neuer 80iger Blue Marlin Stand up Weltrekord!*

Habe vom Big Game ja keine Ahnung, aber 40 Minuten bei so einem Brummer? Respekt, hätte gedacht, da braucht man noch länger. Einfach nur grandios.


----------



## FalkenFisch (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neuer 80iger Blue Marlin Stand up Weltrekord!*

#6Schöner großer Fisch!

Und Roudriges ist ja nicht weit von Mauritius entfernt, wo ich in 8 Wochen ein wenig fischen werde.



Sailfisch schrieb:


> konnte nach 40 Minuten Drill gelandet werden.
> #6 #6 #6



Da ist der Käpt´n aber schön viel rückwärts gefahren


----------



## Feeder-Freak (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neuer 80iger Blue Marlin Stand up Weltrekord!*

Wenn man im Süßwasser 120cm  für einen Hecht groß findet sollte man sich das Tier mal anschauen.!!!
Einfach nur wahnsinn.


----------



## Pilkerknecht (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neuer 80iger Blue Marlin Stand up Weltrekord!*

Respekt.

Mein Glückwunsch an den Fänger.#6
Da dienen meine geangelten Dorsche wohl nur als
Zahnlückenfüller bei diesem Tierchen.

Petri Heil & fette Beute

Pilkerknecht


----------



## wallek (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neuer 80iger Blue Marlin Stand up Weltrekord!*

Auch von mir dickes Petri!

Respekt schönes Tier!!!!


----------



## ThomasL (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neuer 80iger Blue Marlin Stand up Weltrekord!*

herzlichen Glückwunsch dem Fänger#r


----------



## Dorsch1 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neuer 80iger Blue Marlin Stand up Weltrekord!*

Meinen Glückwunsch an den Fänger.#6 

Muß irre sein solchen Fisch zu spüren und zu drillen.


----------



## Ossipeter (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neuer 80iger Blue Marlin Stand up Weltrekord!*

Alle Wetter ist das ein Riesenteil! Da stell ich mir Hemmingway vor! Aber nicht in 40 minuten an einer Standuprute! Wow da kann ich nur sagen Respekt und herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Watfischer84 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neuer 80iger Blue Marlin Stand up Weltrekord!*

Alter schwede!
Mein Glückwunsch. Schöner Fisch, respeckt.


----------



## prinz1980 (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neuer 80iger Blue Marlin Stand up Weltrekord!*

da kann einem schon die sprache weg bleiben bei diesem fisch, daß muß ein unbeschreibliches gefühl sein wenn der einsteigt, ein ganz dickes petri!!!


----------



## saily (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neuer 80iger Blue Marlin Stand up Weltrekord!*

|rolleyes Hallo,

dachte schon der Bericht landet nie in diesem Forum:k !!

An Stephan Kreupl einfach nur ein ganz herzliches Petri!!#6

Einen solchen Fisch muß man sich verdienen - und wenn ihn sich ein deutscher BigGamer verdient hat dann St.  Kreupl|gr: !

Nochmals herzlichen Glückwunsch:vik: 

Tight Lines 

Saily|rolleyes


----------



## Marcel1409 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neuer 80iger Blue Marlin Stand up Weltrekord!*

Boah, wat für ne Keule  !!! Glückwunsch an den Fänger... Schade, ich find das Bild/Bericht nicht mehr von dem über 600 |rolleyes kg Marlin! Hätte ich gerne mal verglichen


----------



## FalkenFisch (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neuer 80iger Blue Marlin Stand up Weltrekord!*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Boah, wat für ne Keule  !!! Glückwunsch an den Fänger... Schade, ich find das Bild/Bericht nicht mehr von dem über 600 |rolleyes kg Marlin! Hätte ich gerne mal
> verglichen



Here you are:m

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=88221


----------



## BIG WHITE (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neuer 80iger Blue Marlin Stand up Weltrekord!*

@Kai - wußte nicht, daß die IGFA  eine extra stand-up 
          Rekordliste führt?!|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

          Gruß

          BIG WHITE#h


----------



## Marcel1409 (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neuer 80iger Blue Marlin Stand up Weltrekord!*



FalkenFisch schrieb:


> Here you are:m
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=88221



Danke#6 ... Auch `n schöner Fische aber vielleicht doch eher 608 lbs:g !!!


----------



## Sailfisch (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neuer 80iger Blue Marlin Stand up Weltrekord!*



BIG WHITE schrieb:


> @Kai - wußte nicht, daß die IGFA  eine extra stand-up
> Rekordliste führt?!|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Man lernt halt nie aus. :vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## freibadwirt (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neuer 80iger Blue Marlin Stand up Weltrekord!*

Toller Fisch da kann man den Fänger nur beklückwünschen .#6 #6 #6


----------



## BIG WHITE (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neuer 80iger Blue Marlin Stand up Weltrekord!*

@Kai - Null Problemo:m Dafür bin ich halt da!

Dennoch, eine respektable Marlindame!!

Gruß
B.W.


----------



## HD4ever (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Neuer 80iger Blue Marlin Stand up Weltrekord!*

was ein fetter Brocken !!! #r
"nur" 40 min scheint ganz schön fix gegangen zu sein für so ein Ungetüm ... |kopfkrat


----------



## harpihund (6. März 2007)

*AW: Neuer 80iger Blue Marlin Stand up Weltrekord!*

glückwunsch zu solch einem fisch
hatte auch schon mal das vergnügen mit einem 400 kg marlin zu kämpfen ( gleich der erste marlin von vier in einer woche ,die ich am hacken hatte als blutiger anfänger ) , aber der hat nur gemacht wass er wollte , war für mich einige nummern zu groß.
hatte schon angst , daß ich mit allem über bord gehe .
deshalb meinen respeckt , das schaffen nur wenige .#:


----------



## The Ghost (6. März 2007)

*AW: Neuer 80iger Blue Marlin Stand up Weltrekord!*

#r  was fürn Exemplar! Der könnte bestimmt einen auf Wasserskiern samt Rute hinterherziehen!:q :q :q 


mfg The Ghost #h


----------



## MrTom (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Neuer 80iger Blue Marlin Stand up Weltrekord!*



> "nur" 40 min scheint ganz schön fix gegangen zu sein für so ein Ungetüm ...


Wo ist das Problem-Bremse zu und kräftig kurbeln#c:m
Fettes Petri an den Fänger#6
mfg Thomas


----------

